
Diving into the unthinkable cold truths of a nuclear war - lisper
http://arstechnica.com/the-multiverse/2016/12/diving-into-the-unthinkable-cold-truths-of-a-nuclear-war/
======
Nexxxeh
The author's confusion between "forward" and "foreword" does not inspire
confidence. That should have been picked up before publishing.

Also questions are being raised in the comments about the numbers in the
piece.

Something to be read with a pinch of salt, or an iodine tablet.

------
sandworm101
Im split. The big climatic downsides are only really an issue after a large
nuclear exchange involving at least a couple thermonuclears (h-bombs). So
pushing climate as a reason to refrain doesnt impact limited exchanges such as
between india and pakistan, or the use of tactical nukes. Im also worried that
any link to "climate change" simply wont fly in many circles. I think the best
and most effective arguments remain the immediate and wholesale loss of
innocent life.

------
banku_brougham
Not mentioned in the report but I'll conjecture it would be extremely bad for
property values in my region.

